# Ice Outing Poll



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Here is the poll on where to have the LSC ICE OUTING...


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Fairhaven,,,,,, This weekend!!!!!


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Since I don't really know any of these launches, I won't vote. However, if the date is right, I plan to attend...


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Where ever the fish are biting!! LOL!!....Patch


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

second weekend 25th / 25th Selfridge. 

IFN you think you will be on the lake this weekend at fairhaven??


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Thats the plan!!!! Either hitting some of the good canals around here or going to hit the bay by the Raft!!!!! Interested?????


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I voted for Fairhaven, I know the area better AND I want a chance at another helicopter ride from the same area.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

No voting here, I'm going to let the guys that know how to catch fish through the ice be the guiding light!


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

I'm open to where ever. Preferably over fish. Thats my only preferance.


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

Thanks northern for the poll. Gsepan called me about 5ish this evening to tell me about a merage he saw on the bay. He said there where guys fishing around 2 to 3 hundred yards out from Buds and more north of there. I think all this talk about ice has finally gone to his head. BUT...., if he's right (and I'm sure he is) I'm going to make myself part of that merage tomorrow.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm not voting [ don't know that many places to ice fish.] But will try real hard to mane any outting on LSC.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Fair Haven---not much parking, especially on weekends. Pike, perch, gills available

Selfridge----lots of parking, lot further to walk for catchable fish(if fishing Coton rd. area. and deeper water)

Crocker--- lots of parking, easy access to deeper water(8-10ft) if ice is safe.

Metro basin---- easy access, lots of parking, on average smaller fish(not always), protected from wind(if its windy)

Metro main lake---lots of parking, access to slightly deeper water(alittle walk)

Just alittle description for those not familar with the area.

Personally I do like Fair Haven , but got to get there early for parking. But will go any place.


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

Fair Haven is one of the better choices and also keep in mind that by Feb. the ice in close to shore will be the parking lot for all to park. Now I'm only saying that if the weather cooperates, dig?


----------



## gsepan (Jun 6, 2001)

If the ice is thick enough... Parking opens up next to shore. If you don't want to pay to park, just b4 you get to the launch, turn right (you'll see what I mean) and there is access to the lake from the roadside. Fairhaven is a blast with lots of good fishable areas to cover. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## gsepan (Jun 6, 2001)

Oh and by the way...

Ice for as far as you could see yesterday 1/7/04 at 5pm... Didn't stop to check but did see a few daredevils out quite away's from McRay's (formerly Bud's) sitting on buckets. IFN is checking the ice this afternoon and he can let us know the stats... If it holds him, It'll hold most of us


----------



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

Hopefully this works. For the people not from the area or unfamiliar with the locations mentioned. Hope this helps.




1 Fairhaven
2 Selfridge
3 Metro- Back Basin
4 Metro- Lakeside
5 Crocker


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Looks good, thanks.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

great job tony


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

pretty sure it is, but is this the same outing that is being voted on in the 2004 LSC outing thread?

i'll be there, hopefully sooner than the actual outing.


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

Jstfish, there was a poll started for location for the LSC 2004 outing and then one for the date. Looks like its down to two locations, Fair Haven and Selfridge. My votes still in for Fair Haven. Was out there today with gsepan and IFN. I had to quite early with not much to show for my effort. I did see some nice size fish at about 5-6ft. Water was clear to the bottom. Not sure how gsepan or IFN did, I know when I split gsepan had one nice fish in the box and was working a good spot.


----------

